# Old BBS- Western region



## swift (Feb 9, 2006)

I went to the old BBS to search for posts on Windsor in the Western area and all of the posts for that region are gone. Did they get lost?


----------



## Dave M (Feb 9, 2006)

No they didn't get lost.

Eventually, all posts on the old forum will be deleted, although I would fully expect some announcement to that effect before it happens.

As to the forums for which all posts have been deleted, see this thread from last summer.


----------

